# 06 foreman 500 what GR



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a 06 foreman 500 lifted with alot of bolt ons filter pipe and jetted. .I want to put 29.5 skinnys all around and spin them with no problem what size reduction do I need? and good places to get them? thanks


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Highlifter makes one for around 600 bucks or so


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

If you go with HL gear reduction or a custom made secondary reduction here is a nice how to write up that will get you through the install  Foreman 500 Output Shaft Replacement - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hormell's extreme ATV in LA makes them. He built the 39% GR that's in my rancher. I have a friend that has the 35% in his wife's foreman with 30" silverbacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks so much for the link with the pics that's a big helper. Looks like a pretty easy install if u no what u are looking at. I think I found a guy on the highlifter forums that builds a 35% for really good price. IM guess this is a bolt on replacement don't have to do any mods to make it fit..


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Well after talking to guy who builds the gr the 35% Is a primary gear reduction. So I'm guessing that's the gear right behind the wet clutch?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Primary gear reduction is the one at the front of the motor if it is a 35 then yes it is the primary and yes behind the wet clutch 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

that's what I was thinking... are there any pics on a install on here from someone that has done one before? Because buddy doing it wants me send him the clutch basket and crank gear..


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

The install for it is pretty similar, just one cover to remove then your two clutch assemblies are located behind it.


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Do u gave pull off any chains guy who builds them told me I need to send him my clutch basket and crank gear.


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

also with the 35% I do lot of water/river riding lot of water wheelies lol. and I do trail ride also will this gear reduction still be good to go with?


----------

